# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Startup Problems



## Grahamer123 (Dec 16, 2011)

When i start up my laptop (running Windows 7 Ultimate) the starup seems to be working fine. However, when i type in my password and attempt to login, a dialouge box pops up a number of times. 

The box states the program name in the top left eg.'explorer.exe' and the box says "the application was unble to start correctly".

I am able to log-in, but explorer.exe is not running and neither of the other programs that it states to have failed to startup are running either.:twisted:

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Problems*

Hi and Welcome to TSF 

How long has this been going on? What was the last thing changed since this started to show up? 

have done system restore to a previous point since the problem started?


----------



## Grahamer123 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Problems*

Earlier today it was working fine. But after i shut it down and started it up again, this prblem has occured.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Problems*

Can you do a system restore to any latest date but today's 

System Restore - Windows 7 features - Microsoft Windows


----------



## Grahamer123 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Problems*

When I enter to do a system restore it says 'To use System Restore, you must specify which Windows installation to restore'.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Problems*

Can you post a screen shot?


----------



## Grahamer123 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Problems*

Nope. :/ Im using a desktop computer to post this, because I cant manage to do anything on the laptop.:exclaim:


----------



## Grahamer123 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Problems*

Not sure if it helps, but the three error messages i get are from 'AtBroker.exe' , 'slui.exe' and 'explorer.exe' .


----------



## Grahamer123 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Problems*

And the exact error message is 'The application was unable to start correctly (0xc000007b). Click OK to close the application.'


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Problems*

Do you happen to have a windows 7 disc? 
if so put the disc in and reboot the computer 
boot from disc 

and try to repair your current windows 

Repair Install - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Problems*

Do you happen to have a windows 7 disc? 
if so put the disc in and reboot the computer 
boot from disc 

and try to repair your current windows 

Repair Install - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Grahamer123 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Startup Problems*

I managed to fix my problem.

If you run windows in safe mode with command prompt, and type the command ' sfc /scannow ' , Windows will attempt to fix any problems with your system files. This is where my problem lay, and it is now fixed.


----------

